# ou est la touche?



## comodo0 (6 Janvier 2005)

Salut, ou est la touche slash inversé (/) sur le powerbook G4? Sur un clavier "normal" elle est habituellement sur la touche 8? Merci.


----------



## Spyro (6 Janvier 2005)

Salut  et bienvenue.

Elle est sur la touche 8 sur un clavier "PC" et non un clavier "normal"  
_Et franchement je déteste les claviers PC, mais passons._ 

*Le \ est sur option-shift-:*

C'est logique: il s'agit de taper un / (shift-: ) mais d'en prendre l'alternative -> touche option (ou alt) en plus. 
_(Bon ok en l'occurence c'est un tout petit peu moins pratique  )_

Il y a plein d'autres choses sur un clavier mac avec la touche option, qu'on ne peut taper sur un clavier PC 
Vive la touche option !!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

effectivement avec des alt et des alt + pomme, on trouve pleins de choses


----------



## comodo0 (8 Janvier 2005)

Génial et merci, je débute et comme je ne suis pas un pro, c'est vrai que j'utilise plus la souris!
 je garde ton message d'expliquation au cas ou j'oublierais, car pour ce cas précis c un peu "compliqué" /\\///\\/\/\///\/\\//\/\\\////\ ca marche une fois sur...









			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Salut  et bienvenue.
> 
> Elle est sur la touche 8 sur un clavier "PC" et non un clavier "normal"
> _Et franchement je déteste les claviers PC, mais passons._
> ...


----------



## boodou (8 Janvier 2005)

si ça peut t'aider clique ici ! , ce n'est pas une liste exhaustive et la présentation est pas géniale mais bon c'est déjà ça !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (8 Janvier 2005)

Dans le même genre que le lien de boodou : Raccourscis clavier


----------



## boodou (8 Janvier 2005)

Bien vu Eddy !!


----------



## Spyro (8 Janvier 2005)

Pour ce qui est des caractères accessibles par la touche option, il y un "visualiseur clavier" disponible dans le menu clavier (il faut l'activer dans les préférences "international", parmis les réglages de clavier).


----------

